# Willing to Art slave in return for a fursuit head



## Zehtora (May 14, 2013)

*delete please*

Eheheheh.... I feel silly for asking ^_^" but I would love to have a custom or premade wolf head to wear. I cannot afford shipping or handling either, so I will art slave for three months for anyone who is interested. I will draw literally ANYTHING, the sky is the limit! My fursona, Zeht is described as;

-Orange with white muzzle
-Hazel eyes
-Messy hair
-always happy

The size required would be large, and able to see through eyes. So if interested, comment or send a message! I will send mailing info and whatnot


----------



## Dokid (May 14, 2013)

l'll just come out and say this.

Fursuits are very very hard to make and cost a lot of time and money. Although it is nice to have a lot of art, it won't pay the bills or feed the maker. You're going to have a very hard time finding someone who is willing to do that. 

That or your artwork has to be so amazing or wonderful that an artist would want three months worth of artwork from you. I suggest just saving up.


----------



## Zehtora (May 14, 2013)

Doesn't hurt to try :/ I consider my art pretty good if you checked out my FA or DA you would see that. I may not be the greatest but meh. I have fun  as far as income goes I am still job hunting


----------



## Teal (May 14, 2013)

You're not gonna find any takers with your art. It's bad.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2013)

try selling art to get money to buy the fursuit!


----------



## Teal (May 14, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> try selling art to get money to buy the fursuit!


 He knows it won't sell so he's trying to sucker someone into trading. :/


----------



## Kalmor (May 14, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> try selling art to get money to buy the fursuit!


^^This. As Doki said, art won't feed and support the maker.


----------



## Zehtora (May 14, 2013)

Sorry for asking :/ like I said; my arts not the greatest but i still love drawing. I am not trying to "sucker" anyone to do anything. And if no-one is interested thats FINE. It still doesnt hurt to try.


----------



## Zehtora (May 14, 2013)

And I'm a SHE. Not a HE btw...


----------



## Teal (May 14, 2013)

Just save up and buy one (or make it yourself).


----------



## Zehtora (May 14, 2013)

Job hunting isn't going well and since my art isnt good I dont sell anyway. But I'll keep trying my best though


----------



## Teal (May 14, 2013)

Just wait then.


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2013)

You are better off taking any commission money and setting it aside for a fursuit. At best, you will probably get someone who uses shit materials.


----------



## Zehtora (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the _friendly_ advice there...


----------



## Dokid (May 14, 2013)

Zehtora said:


> Thanks for the _friendly_ advice there...



Okay it was a bit mean of others to call your art awful. Bur take Ozriel's advice. Just do commissions or practice some more! It can be really fun and you can feel a lot better about yourself if you make one and learn how to make one. Sewing is a skill that I personally think that everyone should learn in their lifetime.

There are lots of tutorials and many can be found here. http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit

Also I'll put in a little life story. One time someone wanted to trade a fursuit base with me. I was fine with it since I could use the practice. 

What ended up happening is that they never did their part and in the end said they couldn't. Doing something like this is a really big leap and this is why I don't do trades anymore unless I personally know the person. It's best to not deal with it.


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2013)

There are also sites that sell just parts that you can assemble yourself, such as "Fursuit supplies" and "Dream Vision". Sometimes, Monoyasha will sell blanks and parts (i.e. noses, eyes, claws, etc) cheap if they need extra padding or a bit defective for some odd bucks. Add in a jawset, some eyes, and some fur, and you practically have a fursuit for around 200 bucks!


----------



## Kalmor (May 14, 2013)

Don't delete the OP. it's against the rules.....


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Don't delete the OP. it's against the rules.....



Taken care of.


----------



## Zehtora (May 14, 2013)

Didn't know >_> my bad


----------



## Teal (May 14, 2013)

Tutorials: http://www.matrices.net/fursuiting.asp


----------

